# Mystery kanji



## Dylancsexton (May 29, 2022)

Hi kitchen knife forums knife nerds!!!!! Is there any way i can get a teanslation on these two kanji? It would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you so much,

Dylan Sexton


----------



## blokey (May 29, 2022)

Sakai Masuyuki 堺正之 and Sakai Wasaburo堺　和三郎


----------

